# Every spider species



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Acanthogonatus francki, Bronze Tiger Rump
Acanthogonatus pissi, Chilean Zebra 
Acanthoscurria antillensis, Pink Patch Birdeater
Acanthoscurria atrox, Mato Grosso Red Rump
Acanthoscurria brocklehursti, Giant Black & White
Acanthoscurria chacoana, Bolivian Red Rump
Acanthoscurria genticulata, Giant White Knee
Acanthoscurria insubtilis, Bolivian White Knee 
Acanthoscurria juruenicola, Brazilian Orange Banded
Acanthosurria musculosa, Black Velvet
Acanthoscurria natalensis, Natal Brown Birdeater
Acanthoscurria species, Paraguay Beauty
Acanthoscurria sternalis, Argentina Black Rump
Acanthoscurria suina, Rusty Brown Birdeater
Aphonopelma bicoloratum, Mexican Blood Leg
Aphonopelma caniceps, Mexican Orange Rump
Aphonopelma chacoana, Bolivian Red Rump 
Aphonopelma chalcodes, Mexican Blonde 
Aphonopelma hentzi, Texas Brown
Aphonopelma iodium, Washington Rust 
Aphonopelma moderatum, Rio Grand Gold 
Aphonopelma pallidum, Mexican Brown
Aphonopelma seemani, Zebra
Aphonopelma species, Yukatan Rust Rump
Aphonopelma species, Guatamala Blue 
Avicularia avicularia, Pink Toe
Avicularia azuraklaasi, Powder Blue Pink Toe 
Avicularia bicegoi, Brick Red Pink Toe
Avicularia braunshaunseni, Goliath Pink Toe
Avicularia fasciculata, Amazon Sapphire Pink Toe
Avicularia geroldi, Brazil Pink Toe
Avicularia huriana, Ecuador Pink Toe
Avicularia laeta, Puerto Rican Pink Toe
Avicularia metallica, American Pink Toe
Avicularia minatrix, Red Stripe Pink Toe
Avicularia purpurea, Purple Pink Toe
Avicularia species, Amazonica Purple Pink Toe
Avicularia species, Peru Purple Pink Toe
Avicularia ulrichea, Pink Toe
Avicularia urticans, Golden Pink Toe 
Avicularia velutina, Trinidad Pink Toe 
Avicularia versicolor, Blue Pink Toe
Bonnetina rudloffi, Michoacan Beauty
Brachypelma albiceps, Mexican Golden Red Rump 
Brachypelma albopilosa, Curly Hair
Brachypelma angustum, Costa Rican Red
Brachypelma annitha, Mexican Giant Orange Knee
Brachypelma auratum, Mexican Flame Knee
Brachypelma baumgarteni, Mexican Orange Beauty
Brachypelma boehmei, Mexican Beauty
Brachypelma emelia, Mexican Red Leg
Brachypelma epicureanum, Yukatan Rust Rump 
Brachypelma klaasi, Mexican Pink
Brachypelma sabulosum, Guatamalan Red Rump 
Brachypelma schroederi, Mexican Black Velvet
Brachypelma smithi, Mexican Red Knee
Brachypelma vagans, Mexican Red Rump
Brachypelma verdezi, Mexican Rose Grey
Chaetopelma gracile, Israeli 
Ceratogyrus bechuanicus, Rhino Horned Baboon
Ceratogyrus darlingi, Horned Baboon 
Ceratogyrus marshalli, Straight Horned Baboon 
Chilobrachys andersoni, Burmese Mustard 
Chilobrachys bicolor, Asian Two Tone 
Chilobrachys brevipes, Burmese Olive 
Chilobrachys burmensis, Burmese Birdeater
Chilobrachys dyscolus, Burma Chocolate Brown 
Chilobrachys fimbriatus, Asian Chevron 
Chilobrachys ‘gaungxenisis’, Burmese Brown
Chilobrachys huahini, Thai Red
Chomatopelma cyaneopubescen, Green Bottle Blue
Citharacanthus crinirufus, Costa Rican Blue Front
Citharischius crawshayi, King Baboon
Coremiocnemis validus, Singapore Brown
Cyclosternum fasciatum, Tiger Rump 
Cyclosternum schmardae, Yellow Banded Birdeater
Cyclosternum species, Guatamala Tiger Rump
Cyclosternum Sp. Trujillo, Venezuelan Gold
Cyriocosmus elegans, Trinidad Dwarf Tiger Rump
Cyriocosmus perezmilesi, Bolivian Dwarf Beauty 
Cyriopagopus species, Singapore Blue 
Cyriopagopus schioedtei, Malaysian Earth Tiger
Ephebopus cyanognathus, Blue Fang 
Ephebopus murinus, Skeleton
Ephebopus rufescens, Red Skeleton
Ephebopus utaman, Emerald Skeleton 
Eucratoscelus pachypus, Stout Legged Baboon
Eupalaestrus campestratus, Paraguay Pink Stripe
Eupalaestrus weijenberghi, White Collar
Eurathlus pulcherrimaklassi, Green Femur Beauty
Euathus species, Chilean Yellow Patch 
Eurathlus species, Velvet Mountain Beauty
Grammostola actaeon, Giant Brazilian Red Rump
Grammostola alticeps, Brazilian Grey Smoke 
Grammostola aureostriata, Chaco Golden Knee
Grammostola formosa, Paraguay White Hair 
Grammostola grossa, Pampas Tawny Red
Grammostola inheringi, Entre Rios 
Grammostola mollicoma, Brazilian Giant Tawny Red
Grammostola porteri, Atacama Chile Rose
Grammostola pulchra, Chile Black
Grammostola rosea, Chile Beauty
Grammostola spatulatus, Chile Rose
Grammostola species, Northern Gold 
Haplopelma albostriatum, Malayan Striped Leg
Haplopelma lividus, Cobalt Blue
Haplopelma minax, Thailand Black 
Haplopelma schmidti, Chinese Golden Earth Tiger 
Haplopelma species, Vietnam Tiger
Haplopelma species, Koh Samui 
Hemericius inflatus, Dwarf Birdeater
Heteroscodra maculata, Ornamental Baboon
Holothele incei, Trinidad Olive
Holothele Sp. Tachira, Venezuala Blue Leg
Holothele villosella, Tanzanian Chestnut 
Hysterocrates crassipes, Cameroon Brown Baboon
Hysterocrates gigas, Cameroon Baboon
Hysterocrates hercules, Hercules Baboon
Iridopelma hirsutum, Furry Beauty
Iridopelma species, Furry Tree
Lasiodora christata, Brazil Pink Rump 
Lasiodora difficilis, Paulo Fiery Red Rump
Lasiodora fracta, Dusky Black Birdeater 
Lasiodora klugi, Bahia Scarlet
Lasiodora parahybana, Salmon Pink Birdeater
Lasiodora striatipes, Bahia Gray Birdeater 
Lasiodora striatus, Goliath Stripe Leg
Lasiodorides polycuspulatus, Peru Blonde
Maraca horrida, Amazon Slender Leg
Megaphobema mesomelas, Costa Rican Red Leg 
Megaphobema robustum, Giant Columbian Red Leg
Metriopelma species, Barinus Dwarf
Metriopelma species, Caribobo Dwarf
Nhandu carapoensis, Brazilian Red
Nhandu chromatus, Brazil Striped
Nhandu collotaravillosum, White Striped Birdeater
Nhandu vulpinus, Brazil Giant Blonde 
Orphnaecus species, Philippine Earth Tiger
Ornithoctonus species, Chinese Earth Tiger
Pamphobeteus antinous, Steely Blue Birdeater
Pamphobeteus fortis, Giant Columbian Birdeater
Pamphobeteus species, Giant Ecuador Birdeater
Pamphobeteus vespertinus, Red Bloom Birdeater
Paraphysa pigmea, Chile Pygmy
Paraphysa species, Chile Bronze
Paraphysa manicata, Chilean Copper
Phormictopus atrichomatus, Red Island Birdeater
Phormictopus antillensis, Antilles Birdeater
Phormictopus cancerides, Haitian Brown
Plesiophrictus species, Indian Mini 
Poecilotheria fasciata, Indian Ornamental 
Poecilotheria formosa, Indian Ornamental
Poecilotheria miranda, Indian Ornamental
Poecilotheria ornata, Indian Ornamental
Poecilotheria pederseni, Indian Ornamental
Poecilotheria regalis, Indian Ornamental
Poecilotheria rufilata, Indian Ornamental
Psalmopoeus cambridgei, Trinidad Chevron
Psalmopoeus irminia, Venezuelan Chevron
Psalmopoeus pulcher, Panama Blonde
Psalmopoeus reduncus, Costa Rican Chevron
Pterinochilus chordatus, Killimanjaro Baboon
Pterinochilus lugardi, Tanzanian Blonde Baboon
Pterinochilus murinus, Golden Starburst Baboon
Pterinochilus species, Orange Baboon
Selenocosmia crassipes, Barking Birdeater
Selenocosmia javanensis, Java Yellow Knee
Selenocosmia peerboomi, Philippine Grey Leg 
Selenocosmia philippinus, Philippine Orange
Stromatopelma calceata, Feather Leg Baboon
Tapinauchenius cupreus, Ecuador Birdeater
Tapinauchenius elenae, Ecuador Tree 
Tapinauchenius gigas, Red Tree
Tapinochilus lapites, Ghost Tree 
Tapinauchenius purpureus, Purple Tree
Tapinauchenius species, Peru Tree Spider
Theraphosa apophysis, Pink Footed Goliath Birdeater 
Theraphosa blondi, Goliath Birdeater 
Thrixopelma Cyaneum, Cobalt Red Rump
Thrixopelma pruriens, Peru Striped
Yamia species, Thailand


Have i missed any?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

There are quite a few chilobrachys sp missing off that list lol

Also i think you need to check your spelling of some of the species and check some of the genus'


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Also i think you need to check your spelling of some of the species and check some of the genus'


genera :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> genera :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I knew what i meant  and we cant all be perfect Queen Lisa


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I think you have missed a few... 

The World Spider Catalog, V11.5 by N. I. Platnick © 2000 — 2011 AMNH


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> I knew what i meant  and we cant all be perfect Queen Lisa


:lol2: at least you have something to aspire to


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> *lots*
> 
> Have i missed any?


 
All of the true spiders....


Why hate on the trues


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

ok, what mistakes have i made.
And what species have i missed out?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> ok, what mistakes have i made.
> And what species have i missed out?


All of the true spiders...


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ive only been collecting bits and bobs from the internet as i am still new to this. 
So can you give me the name of the true spiders please???????:flrt:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Is that a list of what's available in the hobby?
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> ok, what mistakes have i made.
> And what species have i missed out?


You have missed out a lot lol. Try google that will tell ya .


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> Ive only been collecting bits and bobs from the internet as i am still new to this.
> So can you give me the name of the true spiders please???????:flrt:


I'm not naming them all, there is thousands :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Biggys said:


> I'm not naming them all, there is thousands :lol2:


Lmao indeed there is


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

There are approx 850- 900 described species of therophosid that have been discovered, and I bet there's another 900 out there still undiscovered.
-P


----------



## spicewwfc (Aug 26, 2009)

You missed a few pampho's.

nigricolor
ultramarinus
insignis 
platyomma
machala
ornata

Those are just off the top of my head, I am sure there are many more both in, and outside the hobby.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

Looks like you have missed out on:

Monocentrops balfouri
Idiothele Mira 
Monocentropus lambertoni


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Why? 

Just go look on the World Spider Catalogue...


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Aphonopelma is another huge genus, I can see only a very small number of them listed.
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> Why?
> 
> Just go look on the World Spider Catalogue...


Read the thread Grant.... :whistling2:

First page post 5 maybe..... Haha


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> Read the thread Grant.... :whistling2:
> 
> First page post 5 maybe..... Haha


Yeah I was just reiterating the fact the info is already out there...

I mainly wanted to know why we need a list here?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

To the 'OP' ... well done for trying though mate, just gives you an idea of how many T's there are out there.
-P


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> Yeah I was just reiterating the fact the info is already out there...
> 
> I mainly wanted to know why we need a list here?


I think sticky is needed for this as it is so good.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

GRB said:


> I mainly wanted to know why we need a list here?


Well done Grant...

I think we should have a sub-forum dedicated to each specie myself although, yeah 

:mf_dribble:

Lolz


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Considering the 'OP' is 13 years old, I think he's done a really good job.... can't think of many other kids he's age doing that sort of thing and showing an interest in the hobby.

Surprised at some of you on here.
-P


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Considering the 'OP' is 13 years old, I think he's done a really good job.... can't think of many other kids he's age doing that sort of thing and showing an interest in the hobby.
> 
> Surprised at some of you on here.
> -P


Fair play, true...

You profile stalker... you


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Must admit I don't tend to look on peoples' profiles to see how old they might be.

Mainly because it depresses me because they're always miles younger than me


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Must admit I don't tend to look on peoples' profiles to see how old they might be.
> 
> Mainly because it depresses me because they're always miles younger than me


Haha ... just had a feeling at the outlook of the thread that he may be one of the younger enthusiast that's all ... just checked out of curiosity.
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> Must admit I don't tend to look on peoples' profiles to see how old they might be.
> 
> Mainly because it depresses me because they're always miles younger than me


but you are our section legend so it dont matter XD


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Paul c 1 said:


> Considering the 'OP' is 13 years old, I think he's done a really good job.... can't think of many other kids he's age doing that sort of thing and showing an interest in the hobby.
> 
> Surprised at some of you on here.
> -P


great stuff in that case lets rip them some more and make them cry! 




Only joking


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Considering the 'OP' is 13 years old, I think he's done a really good job.... can't think of many other kids he's age doing that sort of thing and showing an interest in the hobby.
> 
> Surprised at some of you on here.
> -P


 
Bloody hell, Well done mate.. thought you were alot older


Sorry if my post came across as abit snappy, I didn't mean to mate : victory:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> great stuff in that case lets rip them some more and make them cry!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a badman BP!
-P


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

selina20 said:


> but you are our section legend so it dont matter XD


you don't have to be nice to me just because I'm old Sel :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

OK, I'll side step the guilt train lol and say my post should have been read as two statements:

a) Why have you made a list of some tarantula species?

b) You can fill in the blanks yourself using the WSC


I just was interested in the rationale.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

so my advice to the young lad/lady here is.-
Don't go by seller lists as many of them have very old non correct/out of date names..from your list-
*Cyriopagopus species, Singapore Blue *
*Grammostola aureostriata, Chaco Golden Knee *(mind you as no types were looked at in the revsion of this so ???)
*Grammostola spatulatus, Chile Rose*
there are more I suspect but I am far to lazy to look properly

And also be wary of 90% of the common names out there as more often that not they are just made up by the seller (the spidershop is good at this). This isn't wrong it just makes things more confuseing so may be best to try and stick to the scientiffic names, but even then they are cocked up enough.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> you don't have to be nice to me just because I'm old Sel :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Being nice would be me allowing Ewan to steal your walking stick :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

IMO It would be very hard to put a list of all t's in the hobby together (if that's the aim), all the unnamed sp "whatever" stuff plus those things only in a few hands, but you could do a common species in the hobby list as a current snapshot as it were with research. if it's the kind of thing that floats your boat of course.


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Biggys said:


> All of the true spiders....
> 
> 
> Why hate on the trues


Because they have big noses and smell of curry.:whistling2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Stelios said:


> Because they have big noses and smell of curry.:whistling2:


:rotfl:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> Considering the 'OP' is 13 years old, I think he's done a really good job.... can't think of many other kids he's age doing that sort of thing and showing an interest in the hobby.
> 
> Surprised at some of you on here.
> -P


i'm 15.
does that count ? 
i think listing all of the spiders.. trues and other, would take pages upon pages, listing them. i think listing all arachnids would be a better 'challenge'


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> i'm 15.
> does that count ?
> i think listing all of the spiders.. trues and other, would take pages upon pages, listing them. i think listing all arachnids would be a better 'challenge'


Arachnids >> Spiders.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

GRB said:


> Arachnids >> Spiders.


spinnin_tom: ">>" means "Much bigger than"

As in, there's about 40,000 species of Spider and like...>100,000 species of arachnid, depending on how many Acari they decide there are likely to be.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

thank you.
i was still trying to figure out what the crocodile easts  (hungry crocodile eats the most) < looks like a crocodile mouth lol
i know there are more arachnids than spiders.. that is obvious.
which is why i said it would be a better chalenge


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> thank you.
> i was still trying to figure out what the crocodile easts  (hungry crocodile eats the most) < looks like a crocodile mouth lol
> i know there are more arachnids than spiders.. that is obvious.
> which is why i said it would be a better chalenge


well if you fancy it, don't let us hold you back mate.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> thank you.
> i was still trying to figure out what the crocodile easts  (hungry crocodile eats the most) < looks like a crocodile mouth lol
> i know there are more arachnids than spiders.. that is obvious.
> which is why i said it would be a better chalenge


A lifetime's work and then some more like! 

Mark Harvey published a few catalogues of the arachnid orders (Pseudoscorpiones, Solifugae, Uropygi, etc) so a lot of the work has already been done. The real effort is compiling country specific lists and then making a key so people can ID them. 

I mean, it's hard enough to ID UK pseudoscorpiones but confronted with some from Stellenbosch I found it hard to even get them to family level (there's two famillies in particular that look similar and I can't find a generic key to seperate them out yet).

TBH even a key to a genus would be quite handy for a lot of the hobby arachnids.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Considering the 'OP' is 13 years old, I think he's done a really good job.... can't think of many other kids he's age doing that sort of thing and showing an interest in the hobby.
> 
> Surprised at some of you on here.
> -P


I agree. 

Nice list OP, I think it's kool to have them all together, I never knew about a list of Ts. Hopefully people will help you with you list, I think it's very good for a beginner, certainly helped me, especially with the Brachys! I like the common names next to them, that's also quite useful. :no1:

There's Poecilotheria striata that you missed off, sorry I can't be much more help!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I agree.
> 
> Nice list OP, I think it's kool to have them all together, I never knew about a list of Ts. Hopefully people will help you with you list, I think it's very good for a beginner, certainly helped me, especially with the Brachys! I like the common names next to them, that's also quite useful. :no1:
> 
> There's Poecilotheria striata that you missed off, sorry I can't be much more help!


There's a species list here:

The Tarantula Bibliography :: Exotic Fauna

As well as on the WSC...which was the point made...personally I find a list rather tough reading compared to TTB.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

GRB said:


> There's a species list here:
> 
> The Tarantula Bibliography :: Exotic Fauna
> 
> As well as on the WSC...which was the point made...personally I find a list rather tough reading compared to TTB.


Thanks for the link, I didn't know there was one of those too be fair, and I'm sure the OP didn't which is why he made the topic. I'm impressed of how many species he came up with, bet it took ages. I know it would take me days to come up with that lot, and a lot of google bashing. :lol2:

Edit: Actually I have came across that link before while I was googling stuff. I had it on my bookmarks but my laptop died, I was going to have a good look when I finished my uni stuff.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

@GRB i watched a programme a while ago.
in order to classify it better, they used an electron microscope, covered a dead T in gold dust, scanned it then worked from the microscopic level.
doing that for even a few species.. damn, one could imagine.
country or region specific lists would be amazing, i like species from chile and brazil.. it would help


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

GRB said:


> (Pseudoscorpiones, Solifugae, *Uropygi,* etc) .


Sorry to be thick, but what are these? :blush:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> Thanks for the link, I didn't know there was one of those too be fair, and I'm sure the OP didn't which is why he made the topic. I'm impressed of how many species he came up with, bet it took ages. I know it would take me days to come up with that lot, and a lot of google bashing. :lol2:


There's a phrase I like:

"Work smarter, not harder"

No offence to the OP intended, just some asking would have revealed the link and saved the effort which could have been used on something else. Then again, it's been interesting for some I suppose. 

I just wanted to know why the construct the list in the first place...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Sorry to be thick, but what are these? :blush:


Did you try google? :lol:

They are commonly called Vinegaroons or Whip Scorpions. Also known as Thelyphonids, I forget which is the "correct" name for the order since various taxonomists keep swapping them.

[edit] Thelyphonids is the correct name, I just checked my whip scorpion care sheet, lol.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Biggys said:


> Sorry to be thick, but what are these? :blush:


Ta da! 

ARACHNOLOGY - UROPYGI


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

GRB said:


> Did you try google? :lol:
> 
> They are commonly called Vinegaroons or Whip Scorpions. Also known as Thelyphonids, I forget which is the "correct" name for the order since various taxonomists keep swapping them.


 
I forgot about google :blush:


Thanks, if whipscorps are in the same classification as vinegeroons, what are pseudoscorps, I was always under the impression Pseudoscrops were whip scorps :hmm:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Ta da!
> 
> ARACHNOLOGY - UROPYGI


Thanks Viva : victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> Did you try google? :lol:
> 
> [edit] Thelyphonids is the correct name, I just checked my whip scorpion care sheet, lol.


only the very best that science can offer for you then.:mf_dribble:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Baldpoodle said:


> only the very best that science can offer for you then.:mf_dribble:


At least I wrote the caresheet and not some div...well, more of a div. :lol:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> @GRB i watched a programme a while ago.
> in order to classify it better, they used an electron microscope, covered a dead T in gold dust, scanned it then worked from the microscopic level.
> doing that for even a few species.. damn, one could imagine.
> country or region specific lists would be amazing, i like species from chile and brazil.. it would help


That's sputter coating also called Auricication.

No one point out I made the other term up heh.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Oderus said:


> That's sputter coating also called Auricication.
> 
> No one point out I made the other term up heh.


:lol:

I always wanted a shot at doing SEM/TEM stuff but haven't been able to so far. Maybe next year when I have a whole bunch of random specimens from ZA to contend with...


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

haha.. see i do know some stuff.
i desperately want an electron microscope.
i'll settle for a regular microscope though


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> To the 'OP' ... well done for trying though mate, just gives you an idea of how many T's there are out there.
> -P


Thanks, just starting to get into the hobby and wanted to familliarize myself with as many as i can.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

vivalabam said:


> I agree.
> 
> Nice list OP, I think it's kool to have them all together, I never knew about a list of Ts. Hopefully people will help you with you list, I think it's very good for a beginner, certainly helped me, especially with the Brachys! I like the common names next to them, that's also quite useful. :no1:
> 
> There's Poecilotheria striata that you missed off, sorry I can't be much more help!


 Thanks
Im glad that nobody is being mean or horrible on this thread, but are just helping.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Bloody hell, Well done mate.. thought you were alot older
> 
> 
> Sorry if my post came across as abit snappy, I didn't mean to mate : victory:


No it helped. Im going to try and find all of the trues now and put it into a folder thanks for the advice.:2thumb:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> No it helped. Im going to try and find all of the trues now and put it into a folder thanks for the advice.:2thumb:


No worries mate, if you need any help just PM me I'll be more than happy to : victory:


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Biggys said:


> No worries mate, if you need any help just PM me I'll be more than happy to : victory:


 Thanks alot


----------

